# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Can anyone please translate 7 foods into simplified Chinese?

## snowprincess

The foods are:- 
black pepper
dates
lamb
pecan nuts
poultry
whey
wine 
Much appreciated.

----------


## ivanbob

black pepper 黑椒
dates  日期
lamb 小羊，羊羔
pecan nuts 山核桃
poultry 家禽
whey 乳清, 乳水
wine 白酒

----------


## snowprincess

thanks very much for that

----------


## rattie

> black pepper 黑椒
> dates  日期
> lamb 小羊，羊羔
> pecan nuts 山核桃
> poultry 家禽
> whey 乳清, 乳水
> wine 白酒

 hi, what you translated are mostly correct..but I have some small corrections...because he mentioned that all are "food"....  ::   
Dates - 椰枣
lamb - 羊肉
wine - 红酒 
I don't know what is whey...never had it before...it sounds like some milky stuff...hehe  (and btw, I doubt you can find it in china...) 
and "poultry"??? you mean chicken or what...?

----------

